
Why Munich should stick with Linux - sply
http://www.zdnet.com/article/why-munich-should-stick-with-linux/
======
sply
Good analysis from Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols.

Bottom line: _Even Accenture, the Microsoft partner, which suggested Munich
return to Windows, doesn 't consider Windows as the sole best option._

